# Should I buy a used 1DX?



## Larsskv (Jun 29, 2016)

Currently, I have the 5Ds and 7DII. After I got the 5Ds, the reason for having an APS-C camera for reach is gone. All the lenses I have are for full frame, and I really do prefer using my lenses at their intended effective focal lenght. Although I am very happy with my 7DII, and I dont have an issue with focusing or sharpness, I am considering changing my 7DII for a second FF body.

I don´t shoot professionally, and I don´t need two bodies, but I often prefer carrying to bodies, rather than changing lenses. I would usually have a wide or standard lens on one body, and a tele lens on the other when hiking, or a 35+85 combo on social events. I dont shoot video.

The 5Ds will probably be my go to camera.

A 5DIII would be an obvious choice as a back up body, and used prices are getting reasonable these days. My biggest issue with the 5DIII, is that it will be too similar to my 5Ds. It wouldn't really have many features I need over the 5Ds, and therefore I don´t think it would make me that excited.

The 1DX has features that I think will supplement the 5Ds very well - speed, low light, weather sealing and responsiveness. One thing I love about my 7DII is it´s responsiveness, and I expect the 1DX to be more responsive. The cons about the 1DX are the size and weight. The 1DX wouldn´t fit very well in my favorite backpack, the Mindshift rotation 180 Panorama. 

Waiting for the 5DIV has been my main plan, but seeing the reasonable prices for used 1DX cameras has made me reconsider. I could always buy the 1DX now, and sell it if the 5DIV turns out to be the camera of my dreams.

What would you choose, and why - a used 1DX or a 5DIV? Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 29, 2016)

The 1DX is a significant upgrade over the 7D2 (I use both) especially in ISO and AF departments. I am not knocking the 7D2 (I love mine) but the 1Dx is just better for wildlife/sports etc.

The 1Dx is quite a lump and much dearer than the 7D2 so I would suggest that you try one first. I think the price difference is worth it but this may not be the case for everyone.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 29, 2016)

If you plan to use big white lenses 1DX can give a better weight balance.

But honestly 5D Mark iii, the current price would be much more attractive as a second camera.

Do not get me wrong, but it would be a waste to keep two cameras of this size to use 'unprofessional'. When one takes into account the different batteries, charger and accessories, it seems a lot of weight to carry for nothing.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 30, 2016)

I currently have a 5DsR and 6D as my 2nd body. I agree with your assessment that a 5D3 as a 2nd body doesn't do much to complement the 5DsR. 

I bought the 5DsR in September and had 3 bodies for a couple of months (5DsR, 5D3 and 6D). At the time of the purchase, I planned to sell one of the older bodies to fund the new one and since I didn't need 3 cameras. I ended up selling the 5D3 and keeping the 6D as a second body. Partially because the 5D3 used prices were/are significantly higher and partially since I felt the 6D was a better (but certainly not ideal) complementary camera.

I don't use my 6D much these days, but it is a nice option when I want to go with a light kit, normally with just the 35/2 IS or 24-70/4 IS mounted. The 6D is also better than either of the 5D's in low light/high ISO situations. I do wish for a camera with a faster frame rate when shooting birds, but the IQ can ability to crop I can get with the 5DsR is outstanding for wildlife.

I'm also thinking that I will eventually pick-up a used 1Dx and sell the 6D if I continue to do more and more wildlife photography. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 30, 2016)

I would definitely go with the 1DX.

Once you have used a 1-series body you will see why they are so highly respected and Canon's flagship DSLR.

The 1DX and 5DSR is a perfect marriage in my opinion, plus as the 1DX Mark II has just come out at there are plenty of good deals on the 1DX (Mark I) around.

Happy shooting!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 30, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I would definitely go with the 1DX.
> 
> Once you have used a 1-series body you will see why they are so highly respected and Canon's flagship DSLR.
> 
> ...


+1, if you can find a used 1dx on ebay with low mileage, US model.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 30, 2016)

After the 1DXII was released, the prices on used 1DX has dropped a lot. Here in Norway, mint condition cameras go for as low as 26kNOK (http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=77604245), which is below 50% of its new price. A mint condition 5DIII is not that much cheaper and a 5DIV will be more expensive.

Prior to getting the 1DXII, I had a 1DX/5DSR combo. Match made in photography heaven. If it wasn't for the 1DXII, I would have lived happily with that combo for a long time.

We don't know what the 5DIV will be. In my world, it is better to buy what is out there now, than to use a dream of imageware to postpone a good decision. And considering what you can do with a 5DS/DSR, I wonder what a 5DIV would have to include to be tempting.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you for your kind replies.

I have previously owned the 6D, and it is a good suggestion. However, I really do want the joystick and wider spread of selectable cross type focus points.

For those claiming it to be overkill as an amateur, to have both the 1DX and the 5Ds, you are somehow right. However, I shoot because I like it, and I like shooting with the 7DII, because it is so responsive. That is why I'm tempted by the 1DX. I don't need it, but I want it. (Actually, for me, the main selling point for a 5DIV would be it to be as responsive as the 7DII.)

It seems like I can make an upgrade from the 7DII to the 1DX for less than 2000USD, so I'm really tempted. I'm quite sure that I could sell it in a year or two with only a small loss.

One thing though, I read that Bryan Carnathan over at TDP had issues with sensor dust on his 1DX. Is that something I must expect, or does it only affect certain bodies?


----------



## DaveWales (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm a total amateur who is hooked on wildlife photography. It's my passion.
I have loads of gear and why not. I recently bought the 1DX2 and I have a 1DX to sell for about 50% of the price of the 1DX2 and at a considerable loss versus the price I paid for it. But hey, life is about the pleasures it gives you not the cost so if you can afford it , go for it. 
Pro togs probably take a different view and have to make economic decisions about the purchase of equipment. 

As for the question should I buy a used 1DX, well once I had a 1D model I was hooked. I bought a 5D3 to go with my 1D4 purely for the ISO performance so when the 1D4 was traded for a 1DX it became almost obsolete but not quite. It has two advantages for me. One is the silent shutter, the 1DX is noisy and there are occasions it will spook your subject. Two is the ability to use SD cards of which I have many. The 1DX is dual CF card only.
The 5D3 thus works as a back up body and an image transfer device to back up my files on SD cards without having to carry a laptop , external hard drives etc when away on holidays. SD card are also a lot cheaper.

The advantages that the 1D body gives me besides the most obvious already mentioned are longer battery life, and ease of access to the Custom functions that enable you to switch modes at the press of a button. I personally don't like the top dial on a 5D or 7D.
Good luck in your decision.
cheers Dave

P.S. Why should you only buy a USA model if it's past it's warranty ? They are all made in Japan ! Canon repair will deal with an import just the same as any other body. The only drawback is that you might not be able to trade it in with a Canon dealer and have to re-sell privately which is the best way to go anyway.
I'm not 100% sure but I was told the 1D series have a worldwide warranty too but I have never needed one as the bodies are so well built. Accident repairs wouldn't of course be covered but you can still get them done by Canon.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 30, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> One thing though, I read that Bryan Carnathan over at TDP had issues with sensor dust on his 1DX. Is that something I must expect, or does it only affect certain bodies?


In 4 years I have had my sensor cleaned twice. Once after 2.5 years and one when I sold it, just to deliver a clean product. Compared to my other bodies, the 1DX has been no worse. I hardly ever use in on Liveview though.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 30, 2016)

Having a 1DX as a 'backup body' seems a bit overkill, tbh.

But it's one hell of a camera - I just picked one up last week for 20.500 DKK (just over USD3000 - original price was just under 50K DKK) and it's so much better for sports than my 5D3. Pics to land in the 300mm+2xTC, 1Dx, and sports threads RSN.

But after shooting this weekend I realize I need a longer lens (600/4) to get the really close shots :-\

And yes, I'm an amateur too.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 30, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > One thing though, I read that Bryan Carnathan over at TDP had issues with sensor dust on his 1DX. Is that something I must expect, or does it only affect certain bodies?
> ...



Thank you for clarifying about sensor spots, Eldar. That is reassuring. 

It sounds crazy to call the 1DX a back up camera, and it isn't really the correct description I think. I will probably use the 5Ds the most, because it fits my preferred backpacks, and because of the resolution. Because of its features, the 1DX will be more a complimentary camera, than a back up. If I got the 5DIII, I imagine I would only use it when I needed the second camera for another lens.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 30, 2016)

I just purchased the 1DX, and I expect to receive it within a week. I guess I was easy to convince. GAS is what they call it. I'm very excited!


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 30, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I just purchased the 1DX, and I expect to receive it within a week. I guess I was easy to convince. GAS is what they call it. I'm very excited!



Congratulations! I still remember the first real picture I took with the 1DX, it blew me away. An outstanding camera in every way.

Am sure you're going to love it.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jun 30, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > One thing though, I read that Bryan Carnathan over at TDP had issues with sensor dust on his 1DX. Is that something I must expect, or does it only affect certain bodies?
> ...




How about dirt in your viewfinder? I've got two 1DX camera's and a 5DS and within 6 months they've all gotten dirt or dust inside the viewfinder prism box


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jun 30, 2016)

Honestly? YES, In October I managed to snag a deal at Scandinavia photo and got a 1DX for 36000 nok with 40k exposures and since then it's been my most used camera, I've brought it to Iceland, two trips to northern norway and so many more places, it is the perfect camera to pair with a 5DS and 5DSR, my gear set up right now is a 5DS and two 1DX camera's and that paring of high MP with incredible high ISO and super fast fps makes it the perfect set up you could have for almost any kind of photography.


The first 1DX I got was 36000 nok so around 3200? pounds while the second one I got was 34000 nok brand new but with the 1dx mark 2 being out for a while now you should be able to get it for even cheaper!


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jun 30, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I just purchased the 1DX, and I expect to receive it within a week. I guess I was easy to convince. GAS is what they call it. I'm very excited!




Congratulations man! you're going to love it! just be careful one switching lenses on it, for me at least my 1DX camera's seem to get dirt in the viewfinder a lot when I switch lenses with it.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased the 1DX, and I expect to receive it within a week. I guess I was easy to convince. GAS is what they call it. I'm very excited!
> ...



I sure hope and believe I will. I will be careful with dirt, and thank you for the tip. I got mine for 26 000 NOK (3100USD), with a shutter count of 79000.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 30, 2016)

You will love your 1DX!
Once you have played with it for a while I suspect that your 5Ds will become the "Backup" except when you really need the higher MP.
Happy snapping!


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I just purchased the 1DX, and I expect to receive it within a week. I guess I was easy to convince. GAS is what they call it. I'm very excited!



Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 30, 2016)

You now have the Porsche for speed and brute strength, and the Rolls-Royce for total comfort. Perfect!


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> You now have the Porsche for speed and brute strength, and the Rolls-Royce for total comfort. Perfect!



If I only could convince my wife that a Golf isn't enough.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 1, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I sure hope and believe I will. I will be careful with dirt, and thank you for the tip. I got mine for 26 000 NOK (3100USD), with a shutter count of 79000.


Congratulations, glad the provided link worked as inteded


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 1, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope and believe I will. I will be careful with dirt, and thank you for the tip. I got mine for 26 000 NOK (3100USD), with a shutter count of 79000.
> ...


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 7, 2016)

So I have had the 1DX a couple of days. So far I am very, very! happy with it.

My first impression was, maybe because it isn´t mentioned too often, that wonderful viewfinder. It is noticeably bigger than the one in the 5Ds. Further, I really love the matte screen, as it provides a much better impression on the plane of focus. 

The second thing I want to highlight, is that the 1DX is so wonderfully snappy and responsive. The viewfinder blackout feels next to nothing, and the shutter lag doesn't feel like lag at all. My 5Ds feels slow in comparison. The 7DII is somewhere in between.

I took the 1DX, 5Ds and 7DII with me to take some bird photos. I got a higher percentage of keepers with the 1DX, second the 5Ds and last the 7DII, but the difference in percentage keeper rate between the three wasn't dramatic. Because of the slower frame rate, the 7DII will give you way more keepers in total than the 5Ds. For my use, if I´m honest, I could do very well with the AF in all the three cameras. The thing holding me back the most for getting good photos, is my own skill, not the AF in any of the cameras.

Image quality from the 1DX is very good, even at higher ISO´s. Colors are rich, and detail at higher ISO´s is impressive. However, in good light, I think it falls behind in image quality compared to the 5Ds.

Unsurprising, the image quality from the 7DII falls behind the other two. It is most noticeable in terms of sharpness, I think. That said, the two best shots I got the last three days, was both taken with the 7DII. That was because of the better motive, and therefore only luck (or unlock - as I wish I had the 1DX at that particular moment).

When it comes to metering, I found the 5Ds to be the best of the bunch, although I didn´t do a side by side comparison. I found that shooting seagulls against a dark background, the seagulls in the 1DX shots was overexposed, whereas the 5Ds didnt overexpose beyond what was recoverable. The 7DII seemed to perform as well as the 1DX in terms of metering.

In terms of AF speed, I can confirm that the 1DX drives the 85LII noticeably faster than the other to - a very welcome feature. For my other lenses, I haven´t really noticed a big difference (I haven´t done a side by side comparison.) I have no big white teles, apart from the 100-400LII and the 70-200 f/4L IS.

Frame rate is fantastic, but you might want to be conservative, and only shoot in potentially good moments. Firing away at everything gives you quite a job sorting and erasing images afterwards.

Summarized, I really am in love with the 1DX, and it will definitely give the 5Ds quite a battle in terms of being my main camera. I am very happy I got the 1DX over a 5DIII.

The 7DII - I like it very much, and I do consider keeping it...

Last I would like to mention that I learned something very useful from the 1DX in regards to the AF. Many of you will know this, but when shooting with the 5Ds and 7DII, with all 61 focus points selected, the standard setup on those cameras, is a blank screen showing no focus points. This leaves it to the camera where to focus, which I dont like at all.

On the 1DX when choosing the same 61 AF-point mode, it is always displayed a focus point that you can move around. This helps you and the AF to focus on what you want, and thereafter follow the selected point automatically. 

If you want the same setup on the 5Ds and 7DII, as the standard one on the 1DX, go to the fourth tab in the AF menu, and choose the second last on the list - saying "initial AF-point, AI Servo AF". In the underlaying menu, take it out of auto - choose one of the other options. This enables a focusing point for initial focus, when all 61 AF points are active.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 11, 2016)

The real reason Canon cameras have been improving so much recently is that each new camera down the line needs to neuter the s/h sales of the previous generation's better camera. So the 5DII s/h sales were killed by the 6D. The 7D s/h sales by the 70D etc...Canon doesn't make any money on s/h cameras, only new cmaers. So i would expect that the 5D4 will be such an impressive performance that it'll be the direct contender for punters s/h money. 
Personally, I think thrashed and heavily used 1Dx's are a waste of money. The camera is past it's best and now a liability. Go buy new and have more years of service and peace of mind.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 11, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The real reason Canon cameras have been improving so much recently is that each new camera down the line needs to neuter the s/h sales of the previous generation's better camera. So the 5DII s/h sales were killed by the 6D. The 7D s/h sales by the 70D etc...Canon doesn't make any money on s/h cameras, only new cmaers. So i would expect that the 5D4 will be such an impressive performance that it'll be the direct contender for punters s/h money.
> Personally, I think thrashed and heavily used 1Dx's are a waste of money. The camera is past it's best and now a liability. Go buy new and have more years of service and peace of mind.



You may (hopefully) be right, that the 5DIV will have or close in on many of the 1DX specs. However, having used the 1DX for a week now, I can only say that the qualities of the 1DX goes far beyond the spec sheet. The viewfinder, the responsiveness, the controls and snappy and extremely reliable AF makes the user experience nothing less of fantastic. I'm afraid the next 5D will only catch up in regards to AF accuracy. 

This Saturday I shot the 85L at f1.2, switching randomly between different AF points. Focus was perfect every time, and the AF was so fast that it didn't bother me one bit - very different from the speed I get from my 5Ds. 

When do you think a 1DX is trashed and heavily used? Mine is less than 2 years, and has 79K shutter actuations on it. I'm not concerned of it breaking down the next 4-5 years.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 12, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > The real reason Canon cameras have been improving so much recently is that each new camera down the line needs to neuter the s/h sales of the previous generation's better camera. So the 5DII s/h sales were killed by the 6D. The 7D s/h sales by the 70D etc...Canon doesn't make any money on s/h cameras, only new cmaers. So i would expect that the 5D4 will be such an impressive performance that it'll be the direct contender for punters s/h money.
> ...



I've been using 85L and 35L's for more years than I care to comment on. Using the 85L you will always need spot focus on the 5DIII to nail the thin dof. I've never had any issue with the af accuracy. The only time the 1Dx's af is superior is when it can use face recognition and colour tracking during AI servo with all the points enabled. Other than that, the AF is so close there is no appreciable difference. I've tracked razor bills in flight with both using my 400mm f2.8 LIS. 80K for a 1Dx or is barely broken in. Most of the S/H ones I've seen for sale in the UK have had 700K shots and look pretty worse fro ware and the retailers still want over £3K for them! Insane pricing.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 12, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I've been using 85L and 35L's for more years than I care to comment on. Using the 85L you will always need spot focus on the 5DIII to nail the thin dof. I've never had any issue with the af accuracy. The only time the 1Dx's af is superior is when it can use face recognition and colour tracking during AI servo with all the points enabled. Other than that, the AF is so close there is no appreciable difference. I've tracked razor bills in flight with both using my 400mm f2.8 LIS. 80K for a 1Dx or is barely broken in. Most of the S/H ones I've seen for sale in the UK have had 700K shots and look pretty worse fro ware and the retailers still want over £3K for them! Insane pricing.



I do have very good accuracy with the 5Ds+85LII combo, but my impression so far is that I have more misses when using off center AF-points on the 5Ds, than I see with my 1DX. The most significant difference is AF-speed.

In Norway, I´ve seen several used 1DXs with low shutter counts and prices at or lower than £2600/$3400.


----------

